# tivo premiere w/ comcast, where is on demand?



## midnightmarauder (Oct 9, 2006)

I did have a Motorola dvr with the tivo service. It had on demand from xfinity. I got notice the tivo service would end soon but i could get the premier for free. Well its hooked up but I can't find the original on demand. The cs people from India no help. Is there no on demand available? Do I have to subscribe to hulu or amazon to get online content? Booooo


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

On Demand with a Tivo Premiere is only available in limited markets, are you in one of those markets?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Where are you? It's only available in SF Bay area + Boston area.. (for now)


----------



## midnightmarauder (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm in derry nh


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Have you followed the steps in the sticky at the top of the forum? (including the ZIP lookup?)

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2261


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I take it that the OP had the Comcast branded box with tivo software and took advantage of the replacement offer. So they are in the footprint.

OP, how long has your box been set up? It can take a day or so for the data to be updated, and I imagine that the on demand stuff needs to wait for thse updates as well. After 24-48 hours if you still do not get on demand then you need to call tivo.


----------



## midnightmarauder (Oct 9, 2006)

Yes its available. I did the force connection restart. It showed up in channels. I ticked it but I'm not yet seeing it in my shows.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

midnightmarauder said:


> Yes its available. I did the force connection restart. It showed up in channels. I ticked it but I'm not yet seeing it in my shows.


I'm in Seacoast NH where we have the Boston Comcast selections
Go to TiVo Central
Go to My Shows
Scroll down below Recently Deleted and along with Hulu, Netflix, et. al. is Xfinity On Demand.
Select it and you go to the TiVo style On Demand categories

The same craptastic selection of Free Movies awaits you


----------



## midnightmarauder (Oct 9, 2006)

philw1776 said:


> I'm in Seacoast NH where we have the Boston Comcast selections
> Go to TiVo Central
> Go to My Shows
> Scroll down below Recently Deleted and along with Hulu, Netflix, et. al. is Xfinity On Demand.
> ...


As of now its not showing up yet. Maybe its gonna take some time to process. 
While I have ur attention am I the only one who thinks the picture is so much better than Comcast's receivers?


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

midnightmarauder said:


> As of now its not showing up yet. Maybe its gonna take some time to process.
> While I have ur attention am I the only one who thinks the picture is so much better than Comcast's receivers?


I'm hardly a PQ guru like the knowledgeable folks who post here but PQ seems superior to my old Moto box from Comcast.

I've found that chat is an easier and quicker way to get better support from both Comcast & TiVo. Chat and see what's up with your missing On Demand. I'm assuming you filled in the zip code form to find out if Derry is in the Boston On Demand rollout area.
EDIT: if you're 03038 TiVo says you have On Demand available

Also try Browse TV and Movies and scroll down to Avaialble From select it and along with Netflix, etc. should be Xfinity

http://www.tivo.com/mytivo/howto/downloadmoviesandtv/howto_xfinity-ondemand.html


----------



## btr1970 (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm also on the NH Seacoast and just got a new TiVo Premiere a couple of weeks ago through the offer announced by Comcast, but ON DEMAND is not working for me.

I just found this thread and noticed the following note in the sticky post mentioned by dianebrat (see above, I'm not allowed to post links yet):



> IMPORTANT: For a limited time, only existing TiVo Premiere DVRs installed prior to April 9th 2012 in eligible markets will have access to the XFINITY On Demand feature. TiVo Premiere DVRs in eligible markets installed after April 9th 2012 will receive the feature when it is fully launched over the coming weeks. It is possible to see the application, but it may not be fully functional. You will receive a notification on your TiVo box when the full functionality of the feature is available.


At this point I'm guessing that this is why when I go to the Xfinity On Demand app (by selecting "Video On Demand" from the TiVo menu), all I get is promotional videos from Comcast about the On Demand service. Presumably the service itself will be available soon.

@philw1776 - when did you get your TiVo? Was it before April 9th?

I have to say, Comcast support has been very frustrating. It really seems like they haven't been trained or brought up to speed on this at all.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Seacoast NH near the Exeter office. Received and installed my XL4 2 weeks ago, this July.

I go to TiVo Central
Down to "Find TV, Movies..."
Then go to
"*XFINITY* On Demand"
which takes me to the selections for movies, free movies, TV shows, etc.

I got the device because it offered "free" Comcast installation which I did not use and because it offered On Demand support which ironically I have yet to use. Same putrid On Demand movie selection. 

I'd do a chat with TiVo support who I've found competent and who know more about this than Comcast for obvious reasons, although I have not contacted TiVo support for any Xfinity issues.

Let us know what happens.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm happy with ondemand in SF bay area. I'ts giving me a bunch of shows from smithsonian and Nat geo wild. Channels Comcast doesn't even offer. Not sure how this is being offered?


----------



## Rycardo (Apr 7, 2002)

If you are not seeing On Demand on your TiVo (and you are in an area that provides it). Make sure Comcast gave you CableCards that support ONdemand. Originally they installed CableCards that don't support On Demand (that's what they told me anyway). I took the CableCards to the local office and swapped them for new ones. After re-pairing the TiVos with the new CableCards, I forced TiVo to "Connect Now" (daily update), after it finished Xfinity On Demand showed up in the lists. I didn't need to wait 24 hours as Comcast and TiVo suggested. If you still aren't see it, you may want to double check your Settings, to make sure it's ticked to show in the lists (where you can enable/disable showing Netflix, Amazon, Hulu as well).
Hope this helps!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Cable cards that support On Demand?? HUH? This MIGHT be S vs M cable cards, but I thought the only difference in those was whether they only supported one tuner (S) or multi (M).


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Rycardo said:


> If you are not seeing On Demand on your TiVo (and you are in an area that provides it). Make sure Comcast gave you CableCards that support ONdemand. Originally they installed CableCards that don't support On Demand (that's what they told me anyway). I took the CableCards to the local office and swapped them for new ones. After re-pairing the TiVos with the new CableCards, I forced TiVo to "Connect Now" (daily update), after it finished Xfinity On Demand showed up in the lists. I didn't need to wait 24 hours as Comcast and TiVo suggested. If you still aren't see it, you may want to double check your Settings, to make sure it's ticked to show in the lists (where you can enable/disable showing Netflix, Amazon, Hulu as well).
> Hope this helps!


As mattack says, the only difference is an S-card vs an M-card, and the Premiere requires M-cards, there's no other "magically different card" to get VOD, the primary difference would be in how they provision and set it up on their end, replacing the card would mean they have to re-enter the provisioning for the card, so that might be more of the resolution in them fixing their previous screwup.


----------



## btr1970 (Jul 21, 2012)

philw1776 said:


> Seacoast NH near the Exeter office. Received and installed my XL4 2 weeks ago, this July.
> 
> I go to TiVo Central
> Down to "Find TV, Movies..."
> ...


Thanks! I believe I'm connected to the Exeter office as well.

When I go to TiVo Central, the options I see are:

My Shows
Watch Live TV
Find Shows
Video on Demand
Music, Photos, and Showcases
Settings & Messages

If I go to Video on Demand, that's where I see "Xfinity Video On Demand" along with Hulu Plus, Netflix, etc. But the Xfinity app only provides promotional videos about Comcast On Demand.

If I instead go to "Find Shows", I don't see anything that says Xfinity or Movies. Here's what's listed:


Search by Title
Swivel Search
WishList Search (Actor, Category, or Keyword)
TiVo Suggestions
KidZone Recommendations & Guru Guides
Record by Time or Channel
Season Pass Manager
To Do List

Does this match your menu options?

I had gone through TiVo support and they were great, but at the time I wasn't even aware of the new TiVo/Comcast rollout, so I think I need to go back and ask for help with this specifically.

I have an open ticket with Comcast, but they have not been helpful. It's painful to try to work with them because they keep having me do things like check the connections, make sure the TV is on channel 3 or 4, etc.

Thanks!
-- Brad


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

btr1970 said:


> Thanks! I believe I'm connected to the Exeter office as well.
> 
> I have an open ticket with Comcast, but they have not been helpful. It's painful to try to work with them because they keep having me do things like check the connections, make sure the TV is on channel 3 or 4, etc.
> 
> ...


Brad, I'm on the road away from TiVo. I'll respond when I get back this weekend.


----------



## rick stone (Dec 10, 2002)

I had the same problem in Boston 2 weeks ago when I hooked up my new Premiere-no Xfinity on Demand icon. Comcast sent a signal to my box, and when I rebooted the box, the icon appeared.

The icon took me to On-Demand, but it wouldn't play anything. Level3 Comcast Tech Support got involved. They said there was a screw-up with the packages of channels I have, and 10 minutes later, it was fixed.

So, be persistent with Comcast. If they want to send someone to your home, ask for a Comcast employee technician, not a contractor. The employee technician stayed at my home with me for several hours until everything was working O.K.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Brad, your menu is quite different from mine as mine reads...

My Shows
Find TV, Movies & Videos
...........................................NO Video on Demand
Manage Recordings & Downloads
Music, Photos
Showcases & Apps
Settings & Messages

Selecting the Find choice brings up a new menu with Xfin On Demand a choice

Rick Stone in post 19 has the best recommendation in your case

Actually I'm surprised that there are substantial differences in the TiVo menus


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

btr1970 said:


> Thanks! I believe I'm connected to the Exeter office as well.
> 
> When I go to TiVo Central, the options I see are:
> 
> ...


I think these are the SD menus. Switch to the HD menus and see if it is there.


----------



## btr1970 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your posts!

I got everything sorted out! Comcast was actually very helpful in the end. I recommend using online chat vs. calling tech support. 

@aadam101 - you are right, I have SD menus because I don't own an HD TV (yet). TiVo support also told me there are certain menu items (like the Select Providers option) that are only available in the HD menus.

For anyone who's interested, here's what has happened since my last post....

TiVo Central > Video on Demand > Xfinity On Demand is where I needed to go. But when I would select it, it would only ever show "About On Demand", which is sort of a placeholder for any TiVo/Comcast customers who don't subscribe to a package that provides On Demand.

My problem turned out to be a bad Cable Card. The Comcast agent had me do a step-by-step reset to narrow things down and then told me to swap out the card at their office. With the new card, the Xfinity On Demand selection showed the familiar menus (no more "About On Demand").

However, I then had another problem. I could find shows, but none of them would play. A field tech was sent to my house. Apparently when they had paired the new Cable Card with my TiVo, one of the ID numbers (there are several) had not been updated properly, which is why I could find On Demand programs but couldn't actually receive the stream.

So in the end, it was worth it to be persistent. Comcast was very helpful and did resolve the problem without too much trouble. It just took a long time because of having to swap the card and wait for my appointment for the tech to come to my house.


----------

